# LOST: paddle on barrel springs rapid



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

hey guys lost my paddle on barrel springs today. i know it flushed through the last nasty hole on the run so im thinking its proly somewhere on shoshone. its a werner player paddle. small bent shaft and yellow blades. my name and number are on the blades.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

o shity sorry to here that!~


----------



## Mankypin (Jul 5, 2011)

*Sonofa....*

If I'm heading up there I'll give you a call. I hope you find that bad boy. I have friends drinking in Belize today, I'll tell em to keep an eye out if'n it get's that far.


----------

